# 280 gallon dwarf community



## HFRCampbell (Jun 24, 2008)

ha this is gonna be pretty cool i posted a post on monsterfishkeepers.com and got some replys just wanted to see what people on here thought. The setup is still in the works but this is my finnalized stocking list.
5 of the following dwarf species
blue ram
gold ram
bolivian ram
three stripe dwarf
aggrasiz dwarf
cuckatoo dwarf

for dithers
30 bleeding heart tetras
30 columbian tetras
30 seprea tetra
20 swordtails

20 or so panda corys

im looking for plants and also for filtration im using 1 ehiem wet/dry and ehiem's largest cannister filter will this be enough do you think?

Thanks


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

Sounds cool and should be pretty active. Post some pics when it starts to materialize.

Might want to think about the FX5 Cannister filter for that large of a tank or even doing a sump with wet/dry instead of the eheim wet/dry.


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

or get two of the largest and maybe like a cheap Hob filter as well. One for like 75 gallons


----------



## HFRCampbell (Jun 24, 2008)

HOB filter? what is that

have you ever heard of the ujf the undergravel jet filter the insturcitons are on this site i was tihnking of adding that systeme in but w four powerheads, do you think the constant water current on the bottom of the tank would distrupt w the dwarves?


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

I think and undergravel jet system would be a good idea with a tank that large. It shouldnt disrupt the fish as long as the water isnt blasting forth from the jets.

Forget about adding a HOB (hang on back) filter, that's just a silly suggestions with a tank that large.


----------



## HFRCampbell (Jun 24, 2008)

oh haha yea heres my finnal filtration setup
1 ehiem wet/dry
1 ehiem cannister
1 30 gallon sump wet/dry setup
1 under gravel jet

for the under gravel jet im thinking of doing 4 powerheads with 5 jets do you think that is to much force comming out of the end?


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

HOB is hang on the back filter, like any emperor filters and penguins.


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

An under gravel jet system is a very bad idea! There are two reasons for that,....at first a community tank with lots of dwarfs need to be densely planted. Most plants don't do well at high currents. The second most important reason is that the mentioned fish are all from slow moving water systems and don't like high currents. I suggest to keep the under gravel jet systems for african tanks.


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

The largest eheim canister does 400gph and additional an interval filter should be plenty. Dough the Eheim interval filters do have a bad reputation. In stead I suggest two eheim Pro 3 filters.


----------



## star rider (Mar 20, 2006)

UGJ can vary according to the output of the powerheads..done correctly they can be used simply to keep debris(detritus) moving off the bottom and increase the efficiency of mechanical filtration .

they can be set up to simply reduce/remove dead spots in the tank.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Serpaes may be too aggressive and can cause problems in the tank. But can't be sure until you try it. How about sticking with three larger schools for dithers? I like bigger school of fewer species. I have 50+ cardinals and 40+ rummy noses in my 265G tank. I am thinking of a third school. I really like serpaes, but hesistant to pull the trigger. I will most likely get more of cardinals and rummys. Sounds like a nice tank. Post pics when it's up and running. Good luck!


----------



## HFRCampbell (Jun 24, 2008)

thanks you all for the help im probably going to use a dual powerhead under gravel jet systeme with each unit having 5 jets, and then a wet/dry sump tank made out of 55 gallon tub

now for plants whats some good plants that i dont need to be a pant expert on?


----------



## peterl (Nov 27, 2006)

You are a hobbiest after my own heart! I love the idea of a really big tank full of really small fish.

I would choose two types of tetras and up the numbers of each. 20 panda corys would be really cool! I'd go for more of them, too.

There are a whole slew of easy plants you can keep. I am having great luck in my ultra low-tech planted tanks with java fern, some sort of cryps, java moss, anubias, and a few others that I don't know the name of. All of my plants have been grown out of my 15 gallon shrimp tank. The only lighting on that tank is a standard T8 15W Aqua-glo.

How tall is a 280 gal. tank? You should look into T5 fixtures. Coralife and Nova make some that are reasonably priced. The Nova lights are HO.


----------



## HFRCampbell (Jun 24, 2008)

HO? yea the tank is about 2 feet tall


----------



## peterl (Nov 27, 2006)

high output

http://www.current-usa.com/novaextremet5hox2.html


----------



## HFRCampbell (Jun 24, 2008)

k thankx whats some good plants for this im thinking of getting a large flowering plant as a centerpiece plant and then java fern, java moss, annubis, and amazonian swords for other plants


----------



## HFRCampbell (Jun 24, 2008)

k thankx whats some good plants for this im thinking of getting a large flowering plant as a centerpiece plant and then java fern, java moss, annubis, and amazonian swords for other plants


----------

